#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  request slb ocean manual

## vitmol

Hi! I'm looking for Schlumberger Ocean training manual.
Anyone have it?


Thanks in advanceSee More: request slb ocean manual

----------


## praseethaknair

Hi! I'm looking for study materials on topic carbonate reef platform and coral reef for interpretation of 3-D seismic data. How,s looks like coral reef in 3-D seismic data and description in details also.
Anyone have it?
Thanks in advance

----------


## ibo

Hi
Do you have O-C-E-A-N 2009? I really need it.

Regards,

----------

